# Terminal Service funzt nicht mehr!!



## dimatrix (6. April 2003)

guten abend!

gestern hatte ich auf dem 2 pc win2000 adv. server installiert um eben terminal service zu testen.

es wurde alles perfekt eingestellt sodass ich mich remote von einem rechner per client mit dem win2000server verbinden konnte.

doch als ich heute wieder die terminalverbindung zum server aufbauen wollte, kam plötzlich ne fehlermeldung -->" Der Terminalserver hat die Verbindung getrennt". 

kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, wieso diese fehlermeldung plötzlich erscheint und wie ich dies eventuell beheben könnte.

PS: an den terminaleinstellungen wurde nichts geändert.

danke u. gruß


----------



## dimatrix (7. April 2003)

das problem hat sich jetzt geklärt  :lol:

terminal -sicherheitstufe war auf hoch gestellt statt mittel, deshalb gings nit mehr!


gruß

dimatrix


----------

